# Buying guns



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Where does one go other then a dealer to buy a sidearm


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Gunbroker.com is usually a good bet. Where are you located because the Pensacola gun show is coming up on the 23-25 I believe. Might be off a day or 2 on those dates.


----------



## BEACHBUMPC (Sep 27, 2007)

Also gulf coast gun forum.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

BEACHBUMPC said:


> Also gulf coast gun forum.


^ this


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Gunbroker.com is usually a good bet. Where are you located because the Pensacola gun show is coming up on the 23-25 I believe. Might be off a day or 2 on those dates.


 23rd and 24th, in Ft Walton Beach.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks slick. Sorry I knew one was coming up soon but didn't have exact info


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought my last gun..From Gulf Coast Gun Forum.. I was about to buy one at the pawn shop and they wanted 400 plus, I knew a member on there was offering them for 375.00 so I jumped on the forum from my phone and happened to see one used but a good price..


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

No sweat, would hate to see someone do like Ive done and drive around the wrong town on the wrong date looking for something that aint there.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Another option is https://www.floridaguntrader.com/


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

sometimes there on craigslist


----------

